# Thank you!



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

So i was up here a while ago asking for advice on a good surf setup for throwing 8&bait for good distance on a budget. I ended up with a Penn battalion 12ft 8-12oz as suggested by several of you. Paired it with a daiwa X30sha based of y'all's advice as well. Put some 20lb big game with a 50lb big game shock leader on it.

Today was my first day casting with it. Watched a Tommy Farmer how to video on Hatteras casting. Went to the local middle school football field that's open to the public. Rigged up a 6 oz sinker to a swivel with a small leader to another 3 oz sinker. Figured this simulated a real fishing situation decently. Only took 3 casts. The first one was just to tighten up the line on the spool and make sure it was all working right. The second one I tried a Hatteras cast and it went 105 yards. The third one I put a little more into and got 120 yards! I started at one goal post and it landed at the base of the other. It was hot and my dad who has a bad back was with me so I called it a day. I figured 360 ft. wasnt bad for my first try with a big heaver! 

Just wanted to say thanks for all your guys help! Couldn't be happier with my set up, and can't wait to haul in a big drum with it.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Keep practicing, there is more in the tank. Congrats on the field goal!!



Tommy


----------



## Mumbo_Pungo (Dec 8, 2014)

For sure. Only took two real casts and the one was the first time I had attempted that style cast. I could already tell there were some things I need fixing. Once I get the technique down and can put more Into I'm thinking 450ft shouldnt be to hard to accomplish. 

In your experience how much distance does a chunk of mullet take off your cast?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

25-30%


----------

